# Food and Drink? Or maybe, Natural Disasters:(



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

I thought my roomie was baking sweet potatoes until I saw the molten lava erupting from the inner parts of, well, ok, they used to be sweet potatoes.  I feel I need to get an extra smoke alarm in the kitchen.  This is like the third thing she's burned up, including a brand, new frying pan  Help!!


----------



## rkunsaw (May 27, 2014)

Tell her to boil them next time.


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2014)

Oh look!!!  She turned them into loaves of raisin bread.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 27, 2014)

WOW.......
Did she eat them? Bon appetit!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 27, 2014)

I couldn't believe it either.  She's all but destroyed the kitchen, she loves to cook but she gets side-tracked easily.  Geesh, I thought I was the one that was supposed to be doing that, she's only 25!  I just had no idea a potato could ever look quite like that:lofl:


----------

